# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  عبارات عن فن التعامل مع الناس

## اشراق العالم

فن التعامل مع الناس


التعامل مع الناس فن لا يعرفه الكثير من الاشخاص، فهناك ضوابط واصول لابد من ان يتبعها الناس للتعامل مع بعضهم البعض، حتى يصبح هناك رقي في تعاملتنا الحياتية، لذا فهناك عبارات متعددة ومختلفه عن فن التعامل مع الناس وطريقة تبادل الاحترام بينهم وسوف نذكر لكم بعضها على سبيل التذكير لا الحصر في بضع سطور مختصرة.



عبارات عن فن التعامل مع الناس

عبارات عن فن التعامل مع الناس
الضمير اليقظ هو الذي تصان به الحقوق المتمثلة في حقوق الله والناس، وتحرس به الاعمال من دواعي التفريط والاهمال.
عندما نلمس الجانب الطيب في نفوس الناس، نجد أن هناك خيراً كثيراً قد لا تراه العيون أول وهلة.


يفشل الناس كثيراً، ليس بسبب نقص القدرات، وأنما بسبب نقص في الالتزام.
على مذبح القرار ينام الناس نوما عميقا.
يقلل الناس من قيمة من لا يفهمونه.
أكثر الناس تزدهيهم الأماني، ويعبث بعقولهم الاغراء، فإذا هم من صرعى الغرور.
أفسد شئ للأديان غرور أصحابهايحسب أحدهم أن إنتمائه المجرد لدين ما قد ملكه مفاتيح السماء وجعله الوارث الأوحد للجنة.. لماذا.. هل كبح أهواءه.. هل أمات جشعه.. هل جند ملكاته للتسبيح بحمد الله والاهتمام بآلام الناس.. لم يفعل شيئاً من ذلككل ما يملأ أقطار نفسه أن له بالله علاقة مزعومة لا يعرف لها وزن.. ومن ثم فإن صاحب هذا التدين يتوسل إلى أغراضه بما يتاح له من أسباب بغض النظر عن قيمتها الأخلاقية وقد كان بنو إسرائيل قديماً مهرة فى إرتياد هذه المسالك المعوجة.
لا تمش في الناس إلا رحمة لهم.. ولا تعاملهم إلا بإنصاف.
إذا لم نطالب بحقوق الناس في العدل والحريةفلا خير في أي علم نتعلمه.. ناجي عبد الصمد.
ألاف من الناس يصفعون كل يوم ولكن قليل منهم من يشعر بالإهانة او الغضب قليل منهم يا سيد من يصيبهم ذلك المرض الذى أصاب أباك والذى يصيبك أنت الأن.مرض العدل.
الحرص على العدل وعدم التحيز قد يدفع الناس لأقسى أنواع الظلم.
يؤكد ابن خلدون هنا على حتمية العدل وتجنب الظلم الذي يؤدي بالمجتمعات ويخرب العمران.. فالشريعة أو القانون عنده هي ضمان للعدالة بين الناس إذا ما تحققت تحقق بها عز الملك، وعز الملك لا يتحقق إلا بالعمارة، ولا سبيل للعمارة إلا بالعدل، وأن العدل عند ابن خلدون مفروض بحكم آلهي.. وهكذا صمم ابن خلدون نظرية العمران للمجتمع على أنه مجتمع الحكومة والرعية؛ الدولة والمجتمع لبناء الحضارة وتعبيرها المدينة.
المشكلة في معظم الناس أنهم يفكرون بأمنياتهم أو بمخاوفهم بدلاً من أن يفكروا بعقولهم.
أكثر الناس لا يرون الشر لابساً رداءه، بل مستعيراً رداء الخير، ومن هنا يضلون.
سيتضاءل الشر كثيراً في العالم إذا كف الناس عن ستره بلباس الخير.
في الواقع، أن الناس جميعاً يصدقون عادة معظم ما يقال لهم في هذا العالم الشرير، أما أنا فلا أصدق إلا ما يثبت لي بالدليل الحاسم.
يتماثل الناس أجمعين فى طبيعتهم، لكنهم يختلفون فى العادات التى يكتسبونها.
يعتقد السارق أن كل الناس لصوص.
لا تقد جميع الناس بالعصا نفسها.
من يتبع كل الناس يصنع ماهو سيء، ومن لا يتبع أحدا يصنع ما هو أسوا.
أحسن إلى الناس تستبعد قلوبهم.. فطالما استعبد الإنسان إحسان.
أخوك الذي يحميك في الغيب جاهداً.. ويتسر ما تأتي من السوء والقبح.. وينشر مت يرضيك في الناس معلنا.. ويغضي ولا بألو من البر والنصح.
ألبس أخاك على ما كان عليه من خلق.. وأحفظ مودته بالغيب ما وصلا.. فأطول الناس غما من يريد أخا.. ذا خلة لا يرى في وده خللا.
لا تنسين تلك العهود فإنما.. سميت إنسانا لأمك ناسب.. فإن نسيت عهوداً منك سالفة.. فاغفر فأول ناس أول الناس.
يؤتى بأنعم أهل الدنيا من أهل النار يوم القيامة، فيصبغ (يغمس) في النار صبغة، ثم يقال: يا ابن آدم، هل رأيت خيرا قط.. هل مر بك نعيم قط.. فيقول: لا والله يا رب.. ويؤتى بأشد الناس بؤسا في الدنيا من أهل الجنة، فيصبغ صبغة في الجنة، فيقال له: يا بان آدم، هل رأيت بؤسا قط.. هل مر بك شدة قط.. فيقول: لا والله، ما مر بي بؤس قط، ولا رأيت شدة قط.
لا يصل الناس الى حديقة النجاح، دون أن يمروا بمحطات التعب والفشل واليأس، وصاحب الارادة القوية لا يطيل الوقوف في هذه المحطات.
اعلم أن الألم الذي تحيد عنه وتخشى منه، هو في أصله نعمة، لا يعلمها كثير من الناس، فهو يعلمك الصبر ويصقل نفسك، وينذرك بوجود علة في جسدك ويلزمك بأن تكون واقعياً فيجعلك تشعر بآلام الآخرين، وفوق هذا فهو يقربك من خالقك فتشعر بحاجتك الماسة إليه.
أحب دائما أن يقول لي الناس أنك لا تستطيع أن تفعل ذلك، لأنهم كلما قالوا لي ذلك أفعله بجدارة.
احياناً يغلق الله سبحانه وتعالى أمامنا باباً لكي يفتح لنا بابا آخر افضل منه، ولكن معظم الناس يضيع تركيزه ووقته وطاقته في النظر الى الباب الذي أغلق، بدلا من باب الامل الذي أنفتح أمامه على مصراعيه.
لو شعرت ببعد الناس عنك أو بوحشة أو غربة، فتذكر قربك من الله.
لا يجرؤ بعض الناس أن يكونوا ملوكا حتى في أحلامهم.
لا تجعل ثقتك بالناس عمياء، ولا تتخيلهم ملائكة فتنهار احلامك.
من علامة حسن الخلق أن تكون في بيتك أحسن الناس أخلاقاً.
كن شريفاً أميناً، لا لأن الناس يستحقون الشرف والأمانة، بل لأنك أنت لا تستحق الضعة والخيانة.
اذا تبقى بينك وبين الناس شعرة فلا تقطعها.
إذا لم يكن لديك شيئاً تعطيه للآخرين، فتصدق بالكلمة الطيبة، والابتسامة الصادقة، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن.
لا تكن كقمة الجبل.. ترى الناس صغاراً ويراها الناس صغيرة.
استفد من جميع الناس، الكبير والصغير، العالم والجاهل، ولا تحتقر رأي أحد مهما كان، فقد يكون لديه من سداد الرأي ما يفوق تصورك.
كن أقل فضولا بالناس، اكثر فضولا بالأفكار.
وقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرص الناس على العدل بين نسائه، قدوة للمسلمين ومعلما وإماما، إلا فيما لم يكن تملكه بشريته من المساواة بينهن في العاطفة والقلب، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك، فلا تلمني فيما لا أملك.
على الدولة أن ترفع الضرائب على العزاب، فليس من العدل أن يكون بعض الناس أكثر سعادة من غيرهم.
لم يكن الناس ليعرفوا العدل لو لم يكن هناك ظلم.
طبيعى أن يتعب الإنسان من العمل وطبيعى أن يحاول الراحة.. وليس كل إنسان قادرا على أن يجد احسن الطرق لراحته.. فهناك إناس يكدسون التعب.. ويصبحون بذلك عاجزين عن الخروج من مطب الشعور المستمر بالإرهاق.. سواء نام أو لم ينم.. فهناك بعض الناس ينهض من نومه ويشكو من قلة النوم، مع أنه نام ساعات طويله.. وهناك أيضا إنسان ينام ساعات قليله.. وينهض فى غاية الصحة والعافية.. فالقليل من الراحه يكفه تماما.. وكان نابليون ينام فوق ظهر حصانه دقائق مكثفه وأثناء المعارك.. وبعدها يكون فى غاية النشاط وكأنه نام يوماً كاملاً.
اصحب الناس كما تصحب النار، خذ منفعتها واحذر أن تحترق.
لا تطلب سرعة العمل بل تجويده لأن الناس لا يسألونك في كم فرغت منه بل ينظرون إلى إتقانع وجودة صنعه. ليس الإحسان غذاء ولا شرابا ولا كساء بل هو مشاركة الناس في آلامهم.
أحسنت إلى الناس فكثرت علي شرورهم وأسأت إلى الناس فارتدت سهامي إلى نحري.
إذا كان الغدر في الناس موجودا فالثقة بكل أحد عجز.
أتعس الناس من كان بغير صديق وأتعس منه من كان له صديق وخسره.
من يستحيي من الناس ولا يستحيي من نفسه فلا قدر لنفسه عنده.
التاريخ هو صيغة أحداث الماضي التي قرر الناس الاتفاق عليها.
اتفاق الناس في الفروع والجزئيات لا يكون أبداً فضيلة أو شيئاً يطمأن اليهانه يدل على أن العقول توقفت عن العمل.
الوحدة ترف، ترف ليس فى طاقة كل أحد.. أقصد الغنى عن الناس والغنى عن السعى والغنى عن الجرى فى سبل الحياة.. والغنى عن الأختلاط بمن لا تحب أن تعرف.. هذه هى الوحدة.
غالباً ما يثير في الناس الحسد ما لا يستطيعون هم أنفسهم أن يتمتعوا به.
لا، يا ولدي، لا تحرص على هذه المهنة.اتركها إن استطعت فهي محنة لا مهنة.. هي ممات بطيء لا حياة.. إن المعلم هو الشهيد المجهول الذي يعيش ويموت ولا يدري به أحد، ولا يذكره الناس إلا ليضحكوا على نوادره وحماقاته.
أصلح نفسك يصلح لك الناس.
وكان أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها.. وأصبر الناس على أقدار الناس.
لا يتحكم الناس في قدرهم، بل يقوم القدر بإنتاج من يصلحون للساعة.
رأيت القناعة رأس الغنىِ فصرت بأذيالها متمسـك فلا ذا يراني علـى بابـه ولا ذا يراني به منهمـك فصرت غنياً بـلا درهـمٍ أمر على الناس شبه الملك.
لتكن كلمتك طيبة وليكن وجهك بسطا تكن أحب إلى الناس ممن يعطيهم العطاء.
أبطأ الناس في قطع الوعود أحرصهم على الوفاء بها.
عقول الناس م دونة في أطراف اقلامهم وظاهرة في حسن إختيارهم.
نحن نتقابل مع الناس كل لحظه.. ولكننا لا نتقابل مع أنفسنا إلا نادراً.
ينضج الناس من خلال الخبرة إذا واجهوا الحياة بشجاعة ومصداقية، فهكذا تُكتسب الصفات التي تميز الإنسان.
لا يولد الناس متحلين بالثقة بالنفس، وأهم دور للقائد هو غرس الثقة بالنفس في رجاله.
معظم الناس لا يريدون الحرية حقاً، لان الحرية ينطوي عليها مسؤولية، ومعظم الناس خائفون من المسؤولية.
لا توجه الناس دائماً إلى كيفية أداء أعمالهم.. أخبرهم بالمطلوب وسيفاجئونك بابتكاراتهم.
معظم الناس تخلط بين الإدارة السيئة والقدر.
ان احد اهم الدروس التي ساتعلمها عن ادارة الناس، هي أن معظم الناس سيحلون مشاكلهم الخاصة ويعطونك حلا اذا أنت اصغيت اليهم مجرد اصغاء وتركتهم يتحدثون الوقت الكافي.
الناس يواكبون الحدث، لكن القائد يسابق الحدث.
إننا بالغريزة نحب ذلك الشخص الذي يعرف ما يريده، ويتصرف كما لو كان يتوقع الحصول عليه، فالناس لا تحب المترددين والفاشلين.
قد يشك الناس فيما تقول، ولكنهم سوف يؤمنون بما تفعل.
إذا أردت أن تبني سفينة، لا تدفع الناس لجمع الأخشاب ولا تبدأ في توزيع المهام والأعمال.. بل الأفضل أن تعلمهم أن يتوقوا إلى اتساع البحر اللانهائي.
تحصل على اغلب ما تريد من الناس العاديين عن طريق تنظيمهم.
كثير من الناس يردعهم الخوف فينافقون المسؤول دون اقتناع به.
الإنسان بطبيعته غير صبور.. وبالتالي يلجأ الناس الى الانطباعات لتكوين حكم سريع على القائد وفعاليته.
الشعبية هي أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه.
الناس لا تحب الحقيقي والبسيط، الناس تحب الأساطير والخدع.
أكثر الناس قلقاً في السجن هو السجان.
يتكلم بعض الناس أثناء نومهم، أما المحاضرون فيتكلمون أثناء نوم الآخرين.
استوى الناس في العافية فاذا نزل البلاء تباينوا.
نسمي عصور الظلام كذلك، لا لأن النور لا يسطع فيها ولكن لأن الناس يرفضون رؤيته.
أضعف الناس هو من ضعف عن كتمان سره.
الناس أعداء ما جهلوا.
بعض الناس يرجمون غيرهم بالاحجار، ليعاقبوا أنفسهم في غيرهم، ويسقطوا عيوبهم على غيرهم.
الناس أحيانا لا يكرهون الآخرين لعيوبهم، بل لمزاياهم.
لكي تعرف ما يفكر فيه الناس راقب ما يفعلونه لا ما يقولونه.
لقد هان على الناس من احتاج الى الناس دائماً.
والناس في حاجة للمرشدين وهل.. يوما بغير دليل يهتدي السفر.. والناس في حاجة دوما لذي ثقة.. بنفسه ليقيهم ما به عثروا.
عليك نفسك، فتش عن معايبها.. وخل عن عثرات الناس للناس.
وما الحسب الموروث لا در دره.. بمحتسب إلا بآخر مكتسب.. إذا العود لم يثمر وإن كان شعبة.. من المثمرات اعتده الناس في الحطب.. وللمجد قوم ساوروه بأنفس.. كرام ولم يرضوا بام ولا بأب.. فلا تتكل إلا على ما فعلته.. ولا تحسبن المجد يورث بالنسب.. فليس يسود المرء غلا بنفسه.. وإن عد آباء كراما ذوي حسب.
إن نصف الناس أعداء لمن.. ولي الأحكام، هذا إن عدل.. جانب السلطان واحذر بطشه.. لا تعاند من إذا قال فعل.
عليك بإخوان الثقات فإنهم.. قليل فصلهم دون من كنت تصحب.. ونفسك أكرمها وصنها فإنها.. متى ما تجالس سفلة الناس تغضب.
وما أحد من ألسن الناس سالما.. ولو أنه ذاك النبي المطهر.
الرفق يبلغ ما لا يبلغ الخرق.. وقل في الناس من تصفو له خلق.
ولما رأيت الجهل في الناس فاشيا.. تجاهلت حتى ظن أني جاهل.
عيوبي إن سألت بها كثير.. وأي الناس ليس له عيوب.. وللإنسان ظاهر ما يراه.. وليس عليه ما تخفى العيوب.
إن كنت تبحث عن المساواة فتفقه في الدين، أو راقب الناس في الحج، أو اذهب إلى المقبرة.
ومن يقض حق الجار بعد ابن عمه.. وصاحبه الأدنى على القرب والبعد.. يعش سيدا يستعذب الناس ذكره.. وإن نابه حق أتوه على قصد.
عقول الناس مدونة في أطراف أقلامهم.
الناس من خوف الذل في ذل.
من نظر في عيوب الناس فأمركها ثم رضيها لنفسه، فذلك هو الأحمق بعينه.
اعلموا أن حوائج الناس إليكم من نعم الله عليكم.
إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللؤم عرضه.. فكل رداء يرتديه جميل.. سلي إن جهلت الناس عنا وعنهم.. وليس سواء عالم وجهول.
واسم عن أن تشكو إلى الناس فقرا.. ولئن بت جائعا ظمآنا.. ليس في قضمك الحديد هوان.. إن في بثك الشكاة هوانا.
كن كيف شئت فما الدنيا بخالدة.. ولا البقاء على خلق بمضمون.. إلى التراب يصير الناس كلهم.. من مفهق بالغنى كافا ومسكين.
لا يكتم السر إلا من له شرف.. والسر عند كرام الناس مكتوم.. السر عندي في بيت له غلق.. ضلت مفاتيحه والباب مردوم.
يا أعدل الناس إلا في معاملتي.. فيك الخصام وأنت الخصم والحكم.
إن السلاح جميع الناس تحمله.. وليس كل ذوات المخلب السبع.
ولم أر في عيوب الناس شيئا.. كنقص القادرين على التمام.
ولما صار ود الناس خبا.. جزيت على ابتسام بابتسام.. وصرت أشك فيمن أصطفيه.. لعلمي أنه بعض الأنام.
إن السلاح جميع الناس تحمله.. وليس كل ذوات المخلب السبع.
من راقب الناس مات هما.. وفاز باللذة الجسور.
أشد الناس حاجة إلى النصيحة أشدهم تأففا منها.
لا يقولن امرؤ اصلي فما.. أصله مسك وأصل الناس طين في كل العالم.
رب مدح أذاع في الناس فضلا.. وأتاهم بقدوة ومثال.. وثناء على فتى عم قوما.. قيمة العقد حسن بعض اللالي.
ما أقبح التزهيد من واعظ.. يزهد الناس ولا يزهد.. لو كان في تزهيده صادقا.. أضحى وأمسى بيته المسجد.. إن رفض الدنيا فما باله.. يستمنح الناس ويسترفد.. والرزق مقسوم على من ترى.. يناله الأبيض والأسود.
إن نافرت الناس نافروك، وإن تركتهم تركوك، فأقرضهم من عرضك ليوم فقرك، وكفى بك ظالما أن تراك مخاصما.
توق من الناس فحش الكلام.. فكل ينال جنى غرسه.. فمن جرب الذم في عرضه.. كم جرب السم في نفسه.
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدع العمل وهو يحب م يعمل به خضية أن يعمل به الناس فيفرض عليهم.
دعيني لغنى أسعى فإني.. رأبت الناس شرهم الفقير.
متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحرارا.
أجهل الناس من قل صوابه وكثر إعجابه.
قد يعذرك الناس إن لم تزرهم في أفراحهم، لكنهم لن يعذروك إن لم تزرهم في أتراحهم.
شر الناس من اتقاه الناس لشره.



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

